# shelby07 in Houston



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok a group of us meet shelby07 (mark) last night here in Houston. Here is a list of the members there. sysrock (Bo), Turk10mm (Tony), Stogie (Daniel), BullyBreed (Joe), mphipp (Mike), vegasgirl (Tiffany), and myself tx_tuff (Frank). Ok here are a few pics. Some how I didn't get any pics with Mike in them, he is going to kill me. Sorry Mike.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

what a disfunctional group of cigar smokers!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You missed out on the Illusione 68s David. That was really cool! Great meeting Mark (Shelby07)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

nice hat Daniel!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

ya man it was a great time Mark (shelby07) is a great guy to hang out and smoke with, gonna have another great time tonite
its good to be in houston.......hahahahahahaha


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Too cool...I hate I missed Mark when he was through Tennessee.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish I was there!!!!!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> what a disfunctional group of cigar smokers!


Aw....you're just jealous cause you didn't get to go!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...you Houston guys (and girls can't forget about vegasgirl...Frank would have me arrested! ) have all the fun!! One of those days you're gonna see an overweight Canadian kid walking through the door of Robustos with a big smile on his face!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome pics....this Robustos place seems like the place to be for cigar smokers...I wish we had something like this in my area. I know there are some joints in the city...but with you guys...to have an actual crew always meeting up is the best thing I can think of!

Now who is who in those pics....now I know Stogie..I can spot him a mile away with that patented smile he has...I know Frank and then Bully by all the tats! But label the rest...maybe by shirt colors..lol


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree..and am admittedly jealous of Robustos...My brother and I have considered looking into opening something similar in Colorado..That is if I can get my wife to move there..

Rob


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

First Pic: Frank (tx_tuff), Shelby, Stogie, Sysrock, BullyBreed

2nd Pic: Shelby, VegasGirl, tx_tuff, sysrock, BullyBreed

The last pic is actually from the FBI's Most Wanted list... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

There's plenty of work in almost every field in Houston... property is reasonable... And best of all it's in TEXAS!!! <G> Y'all are welcome to move here.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Squid!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> There's plenty of work in almost every field in Houston... property is reasonable... And best of all it's in TEXAS!!! <G> Y'all are welcome to move here.


My wife has family outside of Houston..They've lived there for a long time and just love it..


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Maybe I will have to make Houston my next destination


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> There's plenty of work in almost every field in Houston... property is reasonable... And best of all it's in TEXAS!!! <G> Y'all are welcome to move here.


Oh I should have qualified this by saying "Except for any of Spanky & Our Gang..." <G>


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> There's plenty of work in almost every field in Houston... property is reasonable... And best of all it's in TEXAS!!! <G> Y'all are welcome to move here.


Man...looking at those pics is definitely tempting me! You never know.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Awesome pics....this Robustos place seems like the place to be for cigar smokers...I wish we had something like this in my area. I know there are some joints in the city...but with you guys...to have an actual crew always meeting up is the best thing I can think of!
> 
> Now who is who in those pics....now I know Stogie..I can spot him a mile away with that patented smile he has...I know Frank and then Bully by all the tats! But label the rest...maybe by shirt colors..lol


The blue plaid is Turk10mm (Tony)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have more pics from last night, will try to post tonight!


----------

